# Velvet - 10 MONTHS PREGNANT~



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!

Took some pics of my VERY pregnant little Thoroughbred mare on saturday when she was officially 10 months pregnant. 

She is due on HALLOWEEN!  I am REALLY hoping for a filly (its SUPPOSED to be a filly, vet had a look on her 60 day scan)...

I am sooooo excited and so nervous! This is my first foal and Velvet's first too. Her pelvic muscles have started to drop a bit and she is getting a BIT of milk in her udders too. Needless to say, I am watchin her like a HAWK! I have a funny feeling she is going to foal early... :lol:

Anyway, here's Vellie, looking VERY uncomfortable...


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, she looks great! My poor Cinder is huge and isn't due til January.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't count on an early foal, they always disapoint!  She is stunning, can't wait to see the foal.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes I agree, she is a very nice looking mare!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

who is she bred to?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh no not another thread that i am going to watch like a hawk till she foals- CRAP! I am not sucked in


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable... Just something about a mare in foal that warms the heart. <3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!

Thank you so so much for your kind comments on my Vel! 

Here are some pics of her when she is NOT HUGELY pregnant! (Pics taken at her 60 day scan)

Oh PS: Seeing her this afternoon, so will update if there is anything to report!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

PS: Don't let those big, soft, innocent looking eyes fool you! She's a FIREBALL! lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Someone asked who daddy of the foal is...

This is him, Quartz D'Eclipse, imported holsteiner stallion, pictured as a 3yo...he's ALOT bigger and more filled out now!! 

He is by Quidam De Revel and out of a Cassini I mare. Incedentally, his dam has a blue eye!

I am really, REALLY hoping for a foal with a bit of white! Though Velvet has only a star, her sire has a big blaze and 3 socks of varying lengths.

Guess we will find out soon enough eh?

Pictures in order are:

Quartz - 3yo
Quidam de Revel - Sire of Quartz
N-Violet - Dam of Quartz (her Blue eye is on the OTHER side)
Cassin I - Sire of Dam


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, all very elegant looking horses!!!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

She is too cute! The foal is going to be STUNNING with those parents! At my barn a mare had a colt in March, but she never got really big because they didn't know she was pregnant until 2 months before she dropped (previous owner got her preggers and sold her as not in foal, bad situation)... I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! I am really, really excited!!!

Sixlets, many mares only REALLY start showing in the last two or three months. Velvet herself just looked a bit tubby until 9 months.  The foal grows ALOT in the final two months especially.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous and the foal should be stunning out of that stud. They compliment each other well. . I can't wait until she has it, I love little tiny foals, I never got to have one. Mine was born the size of a yearling quarter horse. LOL.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow that is going to be one cute baby! we insist on seeing pics when it's born


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is HUGE! I can't wait to see how her foal turns out! I know it will be beautiful!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous and the foal should be stunning out of that stud. They compliment each other well. . I can't wait until she has it, I love little tiny foals, I never got to have one. Mine was born the size of a yearling quarter horse. LOL.


Thanks!! I hope so!!!! I have a picture of the foal I want in my mind, obviously I know Velvet and her lines very well so I spent a LONG time the stallion that I THINK will create my "dream foal" with Velvet. 

But I knew that I had found him the second I saw him in person!!!

He was standing in a field with about 15 other 2-3yo colts (he was a year older than them). We all walked straight up to him. He stood there like an angel, no halter on while we all looked, took pics, patted and stroked him, held his head etc etc. So well behaved!!!

He just radiates a calm, secure intelligence even as a youngster. Its hard to explain...you have to meet him in person to understand. 

Even at the AI Clinic, where I saw the WORST behaviour from other warmblood stallions, Quartz was an absolute gem! Very much a MAN and there to do his job but behaving like a complete gentleman! On one occassion I saw him standing under a tree snoozing quietly while his groom sat on the ground, leaning against the tree, surrounded by about 50 mares in full heat and he was STILL perfectly behaved!!!

I am really hoping the foal inherits some of dad's calm, laidback temperament because Vel is a hooligan! hehehe


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> wow that is going to be one cute baby! we insist on seeing pics when it's born


Oh don't worry, you will be begging me to stop posting pics eventually I am sure!!! :lol:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i will gladly look at as many pics as you post!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, wow! That is going to be one stunning baby with those parents!!! Both of them are GORGEOUS!!!! Yes, be sure to post lots of pics when she foals!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see her baby when it's born!!! Bet you're countin' down the days now huh???? Lol!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Can't wait to see her baby when it's born!!! Bet you're countin' down the days now huh???? Lol!!!


I am indeed!!! 21 days til her due date today!!! :lol: Seeing her this afternoon so will update everyone on how she is doing (when she is actually getting closer, I will be checking her everyday and when she is really close I will be living at the stables.)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

*Woohoo!!! Is that waxing I see?*

Hi Everyone!!!

Checked on Vel today and she seems to be waxing!!! YAY!!!

Her belly has also dropped, you can see a sharp downwards dip after her sternum.

I am on high alert now!  Still no relaxing of vulva though.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

AHH! How exciting! Now i will be checking this darn thread everyday! haha


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

ooooo!!! I can't WAIT to see what this foal of your dreams will turn out to be!! I want to say to myself be patient only a couple more weeks but it is too exciting! I am sure it is even worse for you velvet 

the dad sounds like an absolute dream too. Very handsome man he is! Looks like your foal is gonna be something special 

~AL615


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Guys!!!

Well, the news is that Velvet has wax! She has also bagged up a bit more! But still not alot...

Oh yes, we saw the foal kicking yesterday. i have seen her kick before but that was more of a tap. This was THUMPING! Poor Vel!!!! One things for sure, its a character already!!!! hehehe

Its a jumper, already "bucking" inside Mom and bucking = Good jumper! hehe


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

whats your mares reg. name?


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

awww nothing like a beautiful baby to add tot he family  congrats! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations! 19 more days! :lol:
That baby is going to be absolutely stunning with those lovely parents. 
Good luck, now I'm counting down the days, too!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> whats your mares reg. name?


She's "Smooth Velvet".  By Aristis (by Storm Cat out of a Cox's Ridge mare) out of Satin Supreme who is by Al Mufti (who is by Roberto and out of Lassie Dear).

She is 3/4 USA bred.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww now you've got me all excited too! I can't wait to see your new foal =D


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Well 17 days til Vel's due date guys...

Saw her last night and have nothing to report, she looks the same, broad and uncomfortable but really happy and sweet.

Her vulva has relaxed a bit more but that's about it! 

Vet is there today removing her caslick (just in case baby decides to make an unexpected early appearance!)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^don't hold your breath too much for the due date ... as many people on the forum can tell you- sometimes they make you wait MUCH longer then you would like! The second you stop looking and watching, she will have the baby  haha


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

kchfuller is right. They make us wait.  lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yep, if that's one thing mares are good at is making us wait!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a gorgeous mare. Excited to see what that baby is going to look like. Keep us posted


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

That is very exciting! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!

15 days to go until Vel's official due date but so far looks like she is going to be a week or so early.

Her caslick was removed yesterday and it looks to me like her hips msucles have dropped a bit more.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh yes, that foal is a little wiggle worm! lol I was watching Velvet eat yesterday (she was breathing quite heavily) and saw the baby moving all over the place! Busy little body!


----------

